# NCAA bracket challenge



## Gruntster (Mar 17, 2008)

I just love filling out brackets and losing, so I thought I would make a group on Yahoo and invite everyone to come and kick my butt. You will need a Yahoo account, but I figure most of us have one from the penturning group on there already. 
 Here is the info you will need to join:
 Group name: IAP Penturners
 Group ID# 96483
 password: desertironwood

 Website is http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/

 I think I can dig up a couple of blanks that I will send to the winner of this. 

 Good luck!!
 Dan


----------



## rherrell (Mar 17, 2008)

UCLA
Fight, Fight, Fight!

Did I forget to mention I grew up in So. Cal.?


----------



## Grizz (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not any good at it either, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## negid (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in. It'll just have to wait until I get home later. Darn firewall at work, can't do anything fun. []


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 17, 2008)

How long until football starts again?!?


----------



## LanceD (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> How long until football starts again?!?



Not soon enough !!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2008)

About 5 more months until exhibition games and 6 for regular season.

At least there is Nascar until then.

Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> About 5 more months until exhibition games and 6 for regular season.
> 
> ...



Mike, a True Redneck would know that NASCAR is all caps!! Non Athletic Sport Catering to All Rednecks!


----------



## txbatons (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> About 5 more months until exhibition games and 6 for regular season.
> 
> ...



Where's that gagging emoticon.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 18, 2008)

There is plenty of room for more people to get in. And, it is FREE!


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## tas2181 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in also- one of the things I miss by being retired is these "office" pools. LOL

Tom


----------



## airrat (Mar 18, 2008)

Im still upset over ASU not getting in and UofA getting in.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 19, 2008)

Only have 10 people in so far. Games start tomorrow. Sign up, what have you got to lose?


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 19, 2008)

OK, I'm in...how about EVERYBODY puts up a couple blanks?


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 19, 2008)

I am good with that.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> OK, I'm in...how about EVERYBODY puts up a couple blanks?



Cool idea!


----------



## negid (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll put up a couple.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in with putting up blanks, should we post what we are putting up or let it be a surprise?


----------



## splinter99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn..I read this wrong..I thought is said basket challenge..like your given a basket of wood and see what you can turn from it..The culinary feild used to have basket challenges where you got a basket of ingredients and made up a menu..but this must be basket ball, something I know nothing about..I dont even know how many innings are in a basket ball game


Oh well


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by splinter99_
> 
> Damn..I read this wrong..I thought is said basket challenge..like your given a basket of wood and see what you can turn from it..The culinary feild used to have basket challenges where you got a basket of ingredients and made up a menu..but this must be basket ball, something I know nothing about..I dont even know how many innings are in a basket ball game
> 
> ...



UH!  Uh!  OK? [?]


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in.  I decided to go with my first choices instead of trying to analyze every matchup...when I do that I seem to tank it every year.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 20, 2008)

I went with my heart instead of my head since I didn't have to put money into it.


----------



## dahelton (Mar 20, 2008)

Ah, the love of NNAASSCCARR!!! My brackets are up. If you should happen to find some blanks for this little venture, I would be delighted to cover the shipping costs to for the winner. Just let me know.


----------



## jbburri (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in with blanks. Good luck to all, I know I'll need it.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll put up a couple of blanks. I'm going to win anyway.


----------



## DocStram (Mar 21, 2008)

Bruce, my friend . . .  I took a look at your brackets. You're bubbles gonna burst when Pitt plays Memphis.    But dang, I thought George Mason and Winthrop would win in the first round.  Pretty big hit for me.


----------



## negid (Mar 21, 2008)

My whole bracket just blew up in my face. [B)][B)][B)]


----------



## Gruntster (Mar 22, 2008)

KABOOM!!!!  
Mine exploded yesterday.


----------



## dahelton (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like I am toast guys but will still cover shipping if blanks are on the line...         D.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gruntster_
> 
> I just love filling out brackets and losing, so I thought I would make a group on Yahoo and invite everyone to come and kick my butt. You will need a Yahoo account, but I figure most of us have one from the penturning group on there already.
> Here is the info you will need to join:
> ...



So far so good. (Fingers crossed)[?]


----------



## fiferb (Mar 28, 2008)

Uhg, I fell into second but I'm not out yet.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> Uhg, I fell into second but I'm not out yet.



Well Bruce looks like our results stem from the winner of the Texas/Memphis game.  Go Horns!!!![}]


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 30, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


 Now if I can just hold on!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 6, 2008)

so, wasn't there a box of blanks as consolation for being the WORST NCAA BRACKET picker in history?


----------



## txbatons (Apr 6, 2008)

Uhhhh....speaking of prizes....

(Go Memphis!)


----------



## fiferb (Apr 6, 2008)

GRUMBLE [V]GRUMBLE[V] GRUMBLE[xx(]


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> About 5 more months until exhibition games and 6 for regular season.



It's not quite the same game as the NFL; but arena football is in full swing right now.  it looses a little on the television screen; but if you ever get the chance to see a game in person, it is a hoot!!


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 8, 2008)

KANSAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 Wow, I have done these for years and never ever ever came out on top. Thanks to everyone for participating. 
Since my address is actually listed on my website, I'll just post it here. There is a reason I keep the 4 pitbulls in the house   
Dan Burris
17023 Massey Road
Hagerstown, IN 47346


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sent you some "goodies" today.  I still think you had some secret "inside information"  [}]
Good job, thanks for doing this, was fun even though I crashed and burned at the end. [B)]


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 9, 2008)

Any preference on blanks?  wood/type, plastics?


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 9, 2008)

nope, no preference at all. Happy to receive anything you would care to send. I am not afraid of a challenge either, so send those types if you want.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gruntster_
> 
> nope, no preference at all. Happy to receive anything you would care to send. I am not afraid of a challenge either, so send those types if you want.



Glad your not picky as I already forgot what I sent,  I hope I remembered to label them. [?]


----------



## fiferb (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad you don't mind a challenge, I looked for the nastiest, toughest blanks I could find to send.[}] Just kidding, you should receive mine any day now.


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 10, 2008)

Nasty tough blanks make the best shop explosions! I just put them on my modified dremel lathe at 30,000 rpm and hit them with my straightener and no tool rest....spectacular!


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 11, 2008)

I got a couple of nice packages today from Bruce and Hunter-27. Thanks!


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still drilling holes in the pack you're getting....you said nasty!!!!


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gruntster_
> 
> I got a couple of nice packages today from Bruce and Hunter-27. Thanks!



Your very welcome, hope you can use them.


----------



## Gruntster (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a nice, jam packed full box of blanks from Goodturns (Jon Piper) yesterday. THANKS! There is a really nice looking 300 year old redwood burl in there that is going to make me find time to get it turned.


----------

